

Zurich team develops walking, jumping, balancing, Cubli - pmatrix
http://phys.org/news/2013-12-zurich-team-cubli-video.html

======
ColinWright
For those who are interested, there are many sources for this story, giving
different levels of detail, and making different claims. You can see some of
them here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946928)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946485)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946366)
(ethz.ch)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943508)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942335)
(thetechblock.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941890)
(digg.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5285021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5285021)
(robohub.org)

------
myramnath
Simple + interesting

